# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Du lịch Australia, Du lịch Úc

## nguyenhuuhuan_88

Các thông tin liên quan:


Du lich Hạ long  – Hạ Long – Tuần Châu (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 550.000 vnđ
Du lịch Sapa – Sapa – Hà Khẩu (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 689.000 vnđ
Du lịch Nha Trang – Nha Trang – Hòn Ngọc Việt – Du lịch biển (3 ngày 2 đêm) Giá : 3.700.000 vnđ
Du lịch Đà Lạt – Đà Lạt Sử Quán – Hồ Xuân Hương – Hồ Than Thở (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 2.179.000 vnđ
Du lịch Trung Quốc – Bắc Kinh – Thượng Hải – Hàng Châu – Tô Châu (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.300.000 vnđ
Du lịch Thái Lan – Thái Lan – Bankok – pattaya (5 ngày 4 đêm) Giá 6.990.000 vnđ
Du lich Singapore  – Singapore – Vườn chim Jurong – Đảo Sentosa (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá : 11.360.000 vnđ
Du lich Hong Kong – HongKong – Disneylend (4 ngày 3 đêm) Giá : 10.000.000 vnđ



Du lịch Australia, Du lịch Úc
Thời gian: 07 Ngày - 06 đêm Giá: 53.242.000 VNĐ Khởi hành: Hà Nội

Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Sydney ( ăn tối)
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của vietOKtravel đón quý khách tại Hà Nội đưa đoàn ra sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay đi Sydney. Quý khách ăn nhẹ và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay. 

Ngày 02: Tham quan Sydney (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Tới sân bay, xe đón đoàn đi thăm quan thành phố Sydney: Nhà hát Sydney Opera, thăm thủy cung, tháp truyền hình Sydney. Quý khách du thuyền thăm vịnh tình yêu, ngắm cầu cảng Sydney, ăn trưa trên thuyền. 
Chiều: Quý khách thăm quan bãi biển Bondi – một trong những bãi biển cát trắng và mịn nhất xứ sở chuột túi. Thăm khu phố tàu, ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Metro Sydney Central hoặc tương đương . 

Ngày 03: Tham quan Sydney (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn ra ngoại ô thăm quan di sản thiên nhiên lớn nhất thế: Blue mountain. Chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp tự nhiên của núi đá Ba chị em. Quý khách đi đường ray trượt xuống núi và đi cáp treo lên. Sau đó tham quan khu công viên quốc gia nơi nuôi dưỡng và bảo tồn gấu trúc Koala và chuột túi Kangaroo. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Thăm khu Cadramatta, nơi cộng đồng người Việt sinh sống đông nhất nước Úc. Sau bữa tối, quý khách dạo qua khu phố đèn đỏ Kingcross. 

Ngày 04: Sydney  – Canberra (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Sáng: Sau bữa sáng, đoàn thu xếp hành lý khởi hành đi Canberra – thủ đô Australia. Đoàn thăm quan: Nhà quốc hội, hồ Burley Griffin. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. 
Chiều: Đoàn tiếp tục thăm quan: Phủ thủ tuớng, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh, tòa án tối cao, đồi Ainslie Lookout.. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại Canberra. 

Ngày 05: Canberra  - Melbourne (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Melbourne. Đến Melbourne, đoàn ghé thăm nhà thờ thánh Patrick, đài tưởng niệm, tòa thị chính. Thưởng thức cảnh đẹp của vườn hoa Fitzroy, nhà của thuyền trưởng Thomas Cook. Ăn tối, dạo chơi thành phố về đêm. 

Ngày 06: Tham quan Melbourne (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối) 
Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn đi thăm khu rừng già nguyên sinh với những cây cổ thụ hàng ngàn năm tuổi. Đi xe lửa chạy bằng đầu máy hơi nước trong rừng. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Tiếp tục khởi hành đi thăm đảo Philip – hòn đảo nổi tiếng với cuộc sống tự nhiên của hàng ngàn chú chim cánh cụt. Ăn tối, thăm quan sòng bạc lớn nhất nước Úc Crown casino. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn. 

Ngày 07: Melbourne - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng) 
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tự do cho đến khi ra sân bay về Hà Nội.

Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty Du lịch Việt Ok Travel
Số 701 đường Hồng Hà, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
ĐT: 04.66.759.717 * Fax: 04.393.100.52
Mobile: 0982.216.272 gặp Mr.Quyền
Email: sales@vietoktravel.com
Website: Công ty du lịch VIỆT OK - Hãng lữ hành đẳng cấp - tourcuatoi.com
 Các thông tin liên quan:

----------

